
Apple Wants to Build Products from 100% Recycled Materials and Stop Mining Earth - tefo-mohapi
https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/04/20/apple-wants-to-build-products-from-100-recycled-materials-without-having-to-mine-the-earth/
======
taiwan_on
"Apple Forces Recyclers to Shred All iPhones and MacBooks"

[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/apple-
recycling-i...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/apple-recycling-
iphones-macbooks)

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
This is, has been, and continues to be a problem. It's easy to blame Apple but
it's an industry wide issue. It's so much more profitable to sell a new
product than to repair and sell a used one. Also the industry's business model
is to dump the old and get the new latest product. This model will not last
long if the market is full of old products. So it's not surprising that they
rather destroy than repair and sell.

The solution lies on the user. At some point we have to take blame on how the
industry functions. Apple would not be the mammoth it is if we did not buy and
support their business model.

What Apple is doing is to make a show of their recycling effort so that most
people don't feel bad about getting a new Apple product but they can still
continue to sell and make the most profits. Make no mistake profits will win
over recycling.

To fix this, we could pressure the company to reform their ways by buying the
competition's products that follow more sustainable practices. Not likely
since they are so good at selling and there probably isn't a direct
replacement. Or we can pressure our government representatives to do something
about it. A good candidate solution since we have slowly increased what
companies must do to protect the environment. We are not at the best point but
we are getting there. We need to add pressure to our reps to continue. What
they've done is not enough.

The best thing we can do is to resist the pressure to upgrade our gadgets. No
we don't need to upgrade every year and no we don't need the new shiny gadget
that will be put in the dump in a few months. The fix starts with us.

------
petra
Recycling theatre. If Apple wants , it can easily create great environmental
impact.

This doesn't seem like it. Relative to yearly personal consumption, the amount
of materials found in a phone is small.

------
wbraun
Ah, finally a reason for the ever slimmer apple products. A closed loop system
where only iPhones are recycled to make new iPhones necessitates that each
iteration uses less material.

